# What would the outcome be of these tails types spawned together?



## bettafishlover101 (Jul 24, 2012)

*On average, how many combtails do you get when you spawn VT to CT? Do you get mostly bad form, or mostly good form?*



* & what happens if you spawn CT to HM, *

*or CT to DTHM?*

*or CT to super delta?*





*and a few other questions if you can answer them?*



*

Is "Dragon Scale" dominant? 
Is "big ears" recessive? 
How to tell a female betta halfmoon has good form or not? What are the difference between female halfmoons, roundtails, and halfmoon plakats? (I know theres a difference, but how do i see it?) 
*


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

VTxCT = messy tailed VT. Combtail is CTxPK.

CTxHM = initial messy tails. Uneven form, difficult to accomplish the full potential of a halfsun.

CTxDT itself is hard, as focusing on the DEFORMITY (Dt is not a tail type moreas it is a deformity...) of the DT, trying to keep the fry alive (trust me...) because they are weaker and short bodied, and then add in the possible mess of CT. Throw in an DTHM, you worry about the full spread, the even lobs VS getting mitten tails, and the rays of the crowntail.

CtxDeT will be like HM, because you want to still focus on the form of the DeT, while keeping the CT look uniform and not messy....

Have you bred before? Ever? The tail type crossing you are mentioning are VERY difficult and time consuming. You have to breed F1 onwards, to gain any potential good looking fry. I say try with CT x CT first, try to get a strong good looking line going then add in some other tail types as you advance.

DRAGONSCALE:
Dragonscale x regular betta = metallic, or regular. Dragonscale is a double metallic... Whereas metallic is a single, and regular is none. If you crossed dragonscale to dragonscale, you get dragonscale and metallic. Cross to metallic you get some dragonscale, mostly metallic and regular. 

ELEPHANT EARED BETTA
Though it has been said it is recessive and only 10% or less of spawns gain that aspect, there are those who have bred and had 30%-70% who have the big eaed look... Usually you will get larger pectorals than usual, crossing an EE to any regular. Cross EE to EE you will get 50/50 chance.

Halfmoon females must have a D shaped caudal, or more than (over halfmoons).

HMPK will have a shorter smaller caudal, plus their anal fin will be straight, and NOT swoop under their caudal whereas halfmoon can swoop under. HMPK will also have a short anal fin.

ROUNDTAIL is just a variety of the veiltail. Literally, round, is their tail shape. Their anal fin will be that of any veiltai... long and swoops under the caudal, which will be larger. Veiltail females have longer caudals as it is.


----------



## bettafishlover101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes I have bred before, I was considering crossing tail types. & Recently I spawned Dragonscale to a regular, so i was wondering the outcome, and also i bred 2 big ears together.. 
I was just looking to try something different.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Has anyone here actually bred pretty halfsuns here? I like what it looks like in my head but I've never really seen one.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I think a few have but in their area it is not desired... Plus the amount of work placed into a halfsun (either HMPKCT or HMCT versions) you'll see why not many breed them  I'd like to try DTCT. VERY difficult but very rare and most will never try it. It'd benefit the forum community and the breeder to learn how to breed CTDT and seeing the outcomes and possible potential.

Dragonscale to regulat = metallics and regular. I got a grizzle lady (DT geno) and my HM dragonscale. No dragonscales but pretty babies ^.^

EExEE will result in probably 50/50 give or take. Basically play around and see what does what. As a breeder, I can tell you one thing but everyone's personal experience is different and it always varies!! Especially since each fish's genetics are always different than another's.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

I would give it a shot. I've got a CT female and a DTHM male. They were Petco fish and she's got some growing to do but their colors are fairly complimenting and if we're just breeding to see what we can do they could be a good start. Maybe I'll see if anyone else would be interested.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Since Elephant Ear is recessive and you bred both of the them together (ee x ee) you should get 100% percent Elephant Ear, if it is truly recessive and there are no other genes controlling the expression of the phenotype, Elephant Ear.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

CT x any non CT = uneven web reduction in F1. You need to selectively breed to F3 to achieve whatever goal.

EE - +1 DWL


----------

